# Camera upgrade



## CJT1 (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello.
I just signed up for this forum. I have a canon T3I rebel. EFS 55-250zoom lens.
I like taking sports photos. soccer, softball. Out doors shots. I want to take the shots up a notch. Point of impact on soccer header, ball meeting bat. Im looking at about $2000.00. I don't have a "camera" shop local. A box store I spoke to was not helpful. I want to stick with Canon.  Also is that lense suitable or do you recommend a better one? I want a zoom lense.

Thank You
Chris


----------



## table1349 (Mar 5, 2017)

Body - 7D MkII  

Lens - Used 70-200.  At some point damn near every sports photographer owns one.  f2.8 version if you can afford it.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 5, 2017)

Best Crop Sensor camera in the market is the Nikon D500 with best in the market auto focus system and buffer that can take 200 pictures and it shoots in 10 FPS (frames per second)
Another option which is good even if not as good as the Nikon D500 is the Canon 7D II
Both these cameras are crop sensor sports cameras.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 6, 2017)

CJT1 said:


> Hello.
> I just signed up for this forum. I have a canon T3I rebel. EFS 55-250zoom lens.
> I like taking sports photos. soccer, softball. Out doors shots. I want to take the shots up a notch. Point of impact on soccer header, ball meeting bat. Im looking at about $2000.00. I don't have a "camera" shop local. A box store I spoke to was not helpful. I want to stick with Canon.  Also is that lense suitable or do you recommend a better one? I want a zoom lense.
> Chris



simply upgrading the lens will help considerably  - Canon 100-400 (I or II),  70-200, etc. are all better for sports shooting 
on an old original 100-400  ($500 used)


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 6, 2017)

I agree with the above.  Canon 7k m2, and a 70-200/2.8

Also, what size kids/fields are you shooting for ?

Soccer, as the kiddies grow up get to larger and larger fields.  And positioning becomes ever so important, as does the size of the lens.

For baseball (high school) I'm actually beyond the outfield, so I use a much longer lens to get the batter at a more from the front position.  A Tamron 150-600.  And for full-size field soccer I also use the Tamron to get a large part of the field.


----------



## mycarolinaphotography (Mar 10, 2017)

I have both a 7d and 5dmiii, both are excellent cameras.  Personally, if I were in your shoes, I would look at the 5dmiii or the 6d.  If you want the added zoom of a crop sensor you can use extension tubes and reach out and touch objects.  I don't have any experience with the new 7d, The old one is not very great in low light, which is why I recommend the other two.  Finding a used 70-200 is version one in good shape is not very hard and will give you fantastic results.  

Hope that helps


----------

